# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Comment faire apparaître que les adoptions de France ?

## claudia1

Bonjour, 

Je souhaiterai ne voir apparaître sur mon ordi. que les adoptions de France. 
Comment dois je procéder ? 
Merci par avance pour votre aide  ::

----------


## Sanaga

En allant dans rechercher et en remplissant les critères.
Cependant vous ne pouvez cacher de façon définitive les adoptions dans les refuges étrangers.

----------

